

Posterous search feature is offline without explanation.  WTF? - zomfg

&#60;rant&#62;
I noticed a few days ago that search wasn't working on my Posterous blog, so I dropped an e-mail to their help desk notifying them of the issue.  Later that day, I got the following response:<p>"This is a known issue and should be fixed soon. Stay tuned!"<p>Uh, ok.  So based on this e-mail, Posterous would have me believe that this is a temporary bug and one that should be fixed pretty quickly.  After all, search is a core feature, so it seems reasonable to expect they'd have this problem resolved in no time.  To have such a core feature go down is embarrassing to say the least, and does not inspire confidence in the platform or the company.<p>Well, here it is several days later and search is still broken.  So I drop them another e-mail asking them what's up.  The response this time absolutely blew my mind:<p>"We're working on a new search system and hope to have it deployed in a future update. This shouldn't affect searching using google or other search engines."<p>Really, Posterous?  You have got to be fucking kidding me.  That's the best you can offer?  What company in their right mind takes an existing feature offline that users have come to rely upon while they develop a new version of that feature, especially one with no release date attached to it?<p>And what is even more galling is the suggestion that I point my users to Google or "other search engines" to search my content.  How irresponsible and unprofessional is that?  What's worse is that they have not made any announcement (that I can find, at least) on the matter, either on their blog or on Twitter.<p>On the flip side, they did just release a new feature giving readers a "new way to like" posts.  Woop-dee-fucking-woop.  Who gives a shit about "liking" posts when they can't even find them to "like" in the first place?  
&#60;/rant&#62;
======
yoyotoyo
> What company in their right mind takes an existing feature offline that
> users have come to rely upon while they develop a new version of that
> feature...

Tumblr? They pulled the exact same nonsense with search -- and other features,
too.

